# Redclaw's The Sinister Secret of Whiterock OOC



## Redclaw (Mar 23, 2008)

An Ominous Beginning! 
_The ancient menhir, carved with spiraling runes and raised
by unknown hands, stands half-buried atop the high, grassy
moor. Below you sits the town of Cillamar, surrounded by
outlying farmsteads. Against the backdrop of towering snowcapped
peaks and thick coniferous forests, dark and foreboding,
your home seems isolated and precarious.

A shout from your companions breaks your reverie. They’ve
discovered something unusual about the standing stone!
The runes sparkle and glow, then a section of the standing
stone slides aside, stone grating on stone, revealing a small
staircase descending into the hillside. _


Tired of games I’m in stagnating or even disappearing due to player and DM fade, I’m starting a short, straightforward dungeon crawl.  I want to see the end of an adventure for once.  It’s a relatively brief mod, but if all goes well we can keep delving into more dungeons.  This is not a game that will feature social skills or moral dilemmas.  It’s just a delve into a deep dungeon with some nasty critters waiting for you.

I only ask that you post regularly (I would like to have one post per player per day, but understand that life happens once in a while).  If someone is out of touch for more than a few days, I reserve the right to have something horrible happen to his PC, and bring in someone else.  My goal is to get through the adventure, and have some fun in the process.

I’m looking for a party of 4 or 5 characters.  As 3E is coming to a close, and I know many of you out there have races or classes you’re dying to try out before it’s too late, I’ll open things up to all general WOTC sourcebooks (no Eberron, Forgotten Realms, etc.).  I will give fair warning, however, that I’m prejudiced against warlocks and spiked-chains.

 Character Creation Guidelines
*Level* 2
*Stats* 30 point buy
*Money[.b] 900 gp
Hit Points Max at 1st, ¾ thereafter
Races Any non setting specific WOTC (includes monster races)
ClassesAny non setting specific WOTC (includes ToB, etc.)
Background A brief but interesting background will aid your cause.

The Party

Talon, Orc Druid representing Hero4Hire
Grungner, Goliath Bear totem barbarian representing Bedford
Tulbar, Deep Halfling Warmage representing Walking_Dad
Weasel, Ghostwise Halfling Soulknife representing Warshrike
Elwyn Bluefoot, cleric representing Covaithe
Freya Stonesinger, Gnome Bard representing The_Myth

IC Thread
RG*


----------



## Torillan (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm game.  Sounds like a nice distraction!

I'd love to claim the Fighter spot, most likely a human.

I can try to post a character in the next day or two.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2008)

looks good, and a dm of a pbp game just had to cancel, so i wish a try at ths. i am in nashville right now so away from my books, but will be home tonight for a bit more info tomorow

sd


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 23, 2008)

I want in. I've been dying to try out a Soulknife for some time.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 24, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> I want in. I've been dying to try out a Soulknife for some time.




Which sourcebook is the soulknife in?  I'm afraid it's one I don't have access to.

Never mind, I found it on the SRD.


----------



## the_myth (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm interested.

I'll have to see if there's anything odd I'd like to try, but I usally play something Elfin and Arcane.

With your leave, I'll poke around the core books and see what strikes me...


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd like a dungeon crawl. Not sure what character yet, though probably either a rogue or a Ranger. Would it be possible to use the trapfinding ranger from Dungeonscape? That kind of combines the two.


----------



## the_myth (Mar 24, 2008)

the_myth said:
			
		

> I'm interested.
> 
> I'll have to see if there's anything odd I'd like to try, but I usally play something Elfin and Arcane.
> 
> With your leave, I'll poke around the core books and see what strikes me...




Ok, I am leaning towards a Gnome Bard...

Also, I have a passing familiarity with this module, so should I write an appropriate background as suggested in the intro?


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 24, 2008)

*Torillan* There's always room for a meat shield, especially in a good dungeon crawl.  Give me some details and a fun background.

*Scott DeWar* You've got time.  I probably won't be deciding on a group until next weekend.

*WarShrike* A soulknife is fine.  Work up some details, including background.

*the_myth* Consider my leave given.  Good hunting.  Let me know what you come up with.  Gnome bard works.  Have you played this mod before?  I'm less worried about the background being connected to the adventure than I am with it being interesting and entertaining.

*Necro_Kinder* I'm not familiar with that variant.  Give me the details and I'll look it over.


----------



## the_myth (Mar 24, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [
> 
> *the_myth* Consider my leave given.  Good hunting.  Let me know what you come up with.  Gnome bard works.  Have you played this mod before?  I'm less worried about the background being connected to the adventure than I am with it being interesting and entertaining.




Never played, but read the intro.  So I know the set up a bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2008)

um...this is a module?


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been looking to play again here but need a fresh start and a new game to do so!

So I would like to throw my hat into the ring. How about a Half-Orc Druid that uses the Shapeshifting variant from PHBII?


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 24, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> um...this is a module?




Correct. I believe Redclaw mentioned it in the opening post.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 24, 2008)

A good dungeon crawl sounds like just what I need.  I'm thinking of an undead-killing cleric.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 24, 2008)

*the_myth* Knowing the setup can't hurt, but don't worry too much about fitting your gnome to the setting.  This is really just going to be a get-yer-hands-dirty dungeon crawl.

*Scott DeWar* Yep.  It's a Goodman Games "Dungeon Crawl Classic", with a few tweaks and adjustments to fit my tastes.

*hero4hire* Hi Hero.  Glad to have you among the prospectives!  The shapeshifting druid variant is fine.  Give me some details and a bit of background to help me see the character.

*covaithe* It's hard to go wrong with a healer and undead-killer.  We'll use the Core pantheon for ease and familiarity's sake.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 24, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> *hero4hire* Hi Hero.  Glad to have you among the prospectives!  The shapeshifting druid variant is fine.  Give me some details and a bit of background to help me see the character.




I am at the tail-end of a long workday but in a nutshell.

The Background will be fairly simple.

_ "Talon- last son of the Wolf Clan; a nomadic orc-barbarian tribe who were wiped out by {insert applicable plot device here}. 
Orphaned, Talon was taken in by Aladrae; a half-elven druid with a soft spot for strays and taught the ways of nature."_

If you need a more detailed background I can definitely provide one later.

I can also whip up a sheet tonight. He will probably be focused on strength/melee as opposed to summoning/support. I toyed with making him a Barbarian/Druid.

edit: Had just enough time for the barest bones of a sheet using a java program. But I can go full druid if that is better for the game.

Talon
Male Half-Orc Barbarian 1 / Druid 1
True Neutral
Representing H4H


Strength 18 (+4) 
Dexterity 12 (+1) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 10 (+0) 
Wisdom 14 (+2) 
Charisma 6 (-2) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 1" 
Weight: 380 lb 
Skin: Brown 
Eyes: Amber 
Hair: Dark Brown; Straight; Thick Beard / Hirsute 




Total Hit Points: 22

Speed: 40 feet [barbarian] 

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +2 [leather] +2 [heavy wooden] +1 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: +1 = +1 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +6 = 4 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +1 = 0 [base] +1 [dexterity]  
Will save: +4 = 2 [base] +2 [wisdom]  
Attack (handheld): +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength]  


Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
 100 lb. or less
101-200 lb.
201-300 lb.
300 lb.
600 lb.
1500 lb.




Languages: Common Druidic Orc  


Club [1d6, crit x2, range incr. 10 ft., 3 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]

Short Spear [1d6, crit x2, range inc 20 ft., 3 lb, one-handed, piercing]

Scimitar [1d6, crit 18-20/x2, 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]

Leather armor [light; +2 AC; max dex +6; check penalty 0; 15 lb.] 

Heavy Wooden Shield [+2 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 5; hp 15; 10 lb.] 


Feats:

Extra Rage [hand-edit as needed] 

Traits: 


Skills
Appraise Int 0 =  +0   
Balance Dex* 1 =  +1   
Bluff Cha -2 =  -2   
Climb Str* 4 =  +4   
Concentration Con 5 =  +2 +3  
Craft_1 Int 0 =  +0   
Diplomacy Cha -2 =  -2   
Disguise Cha -2 =  -2   
Escape Artist Dex* 1 =  +1   
Forgery Int 0 =  +0   
Gather Information Cha -2 =  -2   
Heal Wis 2 =  +2   
Hide Dex* 1 =  +1   
Intimidate Cha -2 =  -2   
Jump Str* 12 =  +4 +4 +4 [speed 40]  
Knowledge (nature) Int 4 =  +0  +2 [druid] +2 [survival]  
Listen Wis 6 =  +2 +4  
Move Silently Dex* 1 =  +1   
Perform Cha -2 =  -2     
Ride Dex 1 =  +1   
Search Int 0 =  +0   
Sense Motive Wis 2 =  +2   
Spot Wis 6 =  +2 +4  
Survival Wis 9 =  +2 +5 +2 [druid]  
Swim Str** 4 =  +4   
Use Rope Dex 1 =  +1


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm interested. Human Wizard 2.

Would the Precocious Apprentice and the Collegiate Wizard feats (from here) be okay?


----------



## bedford (Mar 24, 2008)

i would like to play a barabarian of the bear totem from unearthed arcana. and race would be either neanderthal, goliath or half ogre.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 24, 2008)

*hero4hire* I don't see any problem with a melee oriented druid.  The barbarian levels work well.  As far as the background goes, I don't need a lot more detail, but I'd like a bit more of an idea about Talon's reactions to his orphaning, and his connection to Aladrae.

*nick012000* A wizard clearly works, and those two feats are acceptable.

*bedford* The Bear totem variant is fine, as are the goliath and neanderthal.  The half-ogre, being LA+2, probably isn't as good a fit for this game.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 25, 2008)

Work in progress. I am building off of my javascript format. If there is a specific sheet format you need let me know I would be happy to change it up.

I think I only have to do equipment and detail the background as requested. 

Talon
Male Half-Orc Barbarian 1 / Druid 1
True Neutral
Representing H4H


Strength 18 (+4) 
Dexterity 12 (+1) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 10 (+0) 
Wisdom 14 (+2) 
Charisma 6 (-2) 
Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 1" 
Weight: 380 lb 
Skin: Brown 
Eyes: Amber 
Hair: Dark Brown; Straight; Thick Beard / Hirsute 




Total Hit Points: 22

Speed: 40 feet [barbarian] 

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +2 [leather] +2 [heavy wooden] +1 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: +1 = +1 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save: +6 = 4 [base] +2 [constitution] 
Reflex save: +1 = 0 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
Will save: +4 = 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] 
Attack (handheld): +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength] 
Attack (unarmed): +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength] 


Light load: 100 lb. or less
Medium load: 101-200 lb.
Heavy load: 201-300 lb.
Lift over head: 300 lb.
Lift off ground: 600 lb.
Push or drag: 1500 lb.
Languages: Common Druidic Orc 


Club [1d6, crit x2, range incr. 10 ft., 3 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]

Short Spear [1d6, crit x2, range inc 20 ft., 3 lb, one-handed, piercing]

Scimitar [1d6, crit 18-20/x2, 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]

Leather armor [light; +2 AC; max dex +6; check penalty 0; 15 lb.] 

Heavy Wooden Shield [+2 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 5; hp 15; 10 lb.] 


Feats:

Extra Rage
Type: General
Sources: Complete Warrior 
Masters of the Wild
You may rage more frequently than normal.
Prerequisite: Rage or frenzy ability.
Benefit: You rage or frenzy two more times per day than you otherwise could.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Its effects stack.


Traits: 
 	Darkvision: Half-orcs (and orcs) can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and half-orcs can function just fine with no light at all.
 	Orc Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-orc is considered an orc.


Fast Movement (Ex)
A barbarian’s land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load. Apply this bonus before modifying the barbarian’s speed because of any load carried or armor worn. 

Rage (Ex)
A barbarian can fly into a rage a certain number of times per day. In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase in Constitution increases the barbarian’s hit points by 2 points per level, but these hit points go away at the end of the rage when his Constitution score drops back to normal. (These extra hit points are not lost first the way temporary hit points are.) While raging, a barbarian cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except for Balance, Escape Artist, Intimidate, and Ride), the Concentration skill, or any abilities that require patience or concentration, nor can he cast spells or activate magic items that require a command word, a spell trigger (such as a wand), or spell completion (such as a scroll) to function. He can use any feat he has except Combat Expertise, item creation feats, and metamagic feats. A fit of rage lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the character’s (newly improved) Constitution modifier. A barbarian may prematurely end his rage. At the end of the rage, the barbarian loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (-2 penalty to Strength, -2 penalty to Dexterity, can’t charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter (unless he is a 17th-level barbarian, at which point this limitation no longer applies). 
A barbarian can fly into a rage only once per encounter. At 1st level he can use his rage ability once per day. At 4th level and every four levels thereafter, he can use it one additional time per day (to a maximum of six times per day at 20th level). Entering a rage takes no time itself, but a barbarian can do it only during his action, not in response to someone else’s action. 


Shapeshift (Ex) 
As a Swift Action, you may change into a creature whose abilities are determined by your level any number of times per day for any duration. Note
that shapeshifting does not cause you to heal. You do not need to return to your normal form before changing to a different shape. At first level, you can take
a Predator Form, which look like a Wolf, Jaguar, or any other terrain or culturally appropriate creature. No mater what it looks like, its ability scores are the
same for all Shapeshifting Druids. You cannot speak or cast spell while Shapeshifting (Feat: Natural Spell does not work with Shapeshifting). All your
possessions meld into your new form and become non-functional until you return to your normal form. Unless noted otherwise, you remain the same size.
Any Natural Weapons that your form has receive an Enhancement bonus on attack & damage equal to ¼th your Druid level & at 4th level are treated as
‘magic’ for purposes of overcoming Damage Reduction. If you become Unconscious or are killed, you revert to your normal form.
In effect, this is a simplified Wild Shape.
Predator Form – typically a Wolf, Panther, etc.
a) +4 Enhancement bonus to Strength;
b) +4 improvement to your Natural Armor;
c) base Land speed becomes 50’;
d) gain a Bite attack that does 1d6 if you are Medium;
e) at 5th level, you gain Feat: Mobility when in this form.

Nature Sense (Ex): 
A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.

Wild Empathy (Ex): 
A druid can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. The druid rolls 1d20 and adds her druid level and her Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the druid and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
A druid can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but she takes a –4 penalty on the check.
Spontaneous Casting: A druid can channel stored spell energy into summoning spells that she hasn’t prepared ahead of time. She can “lose” a prepared spell in order to cast any summon nature’s ally spell of the same level or lower. Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells: A druid can’t cast spells of an alignment opposed to her own or her deity’s (if she has one). Spells associated with particular alignments are indicated by the chaos, evil, good, and law descriptors in their spell descriptions.

Druid Spells per Day 
0)	3 [Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison]
1)	2 [Magic Fang, Produce Flame]


Skills
Appraise Int 0 = +0 
Balance Dex* 1 = +1 
Bluff Cha -2 = -2 
Climb Str* 5 = +4 +1
Concentration Con 2 = +2  
Craft Int 0 = +0 
Diplomacy Cha -2 = -2 
Disguise Cha -2 = -2 
Escape Artist Dex* 1 = +1 
Forgery Int 0 = +0 
Gather Information Cha -2 = -2 
Heal Wis 2 = +2 
Hide Dex* 1 = +1 
Intimidate Cha -2 = -2 
Jump Str* 12 = +4 +4 +4 [speed 40] 
Knowledge (nature) Int 4 = +0 +2 [druid] +2 [survival] 
Listen Wis 6 = +2 +4 
Move Silently Dex* 1 = +1 
Perform Cha -2 = -2 
Ride Dex 1 = +1 
Search Int 0 = +0 
Sense Motive Wis 2 = +2 
Spot Wis 6 = +2 +4 
Survival Wis 9 = +2 +5 +2 [druid] 
Swim Str** 4 = +4 
Use Rope Dex 1 = +1

Rage Stats [Str 22, Con 22, AC 13, HP 26, Will +6, Melee Atk +7, Dmg 1d6+6, Climb +7, Jump +14]
Predator Stats [Str 22, Move 60, Melee Atk +7, Dmg 1d6+6, Climb +7, Jump +22]
Predator/Rage [Str 26, Con 22, AC 13, HP 26, Will +6, Move 60, Melee Atk +9, Dmg 1d6+8, Climb +9, Jump +24]

Equipment:
Wand of Lesser Vigor (750gp)


----------



## the_myth (Mar 25, 2008)

*Freya Stonesinger, Female Gnome Bard 2*

Freya Stonesinger is a connoisseur of magic and mystical oddities.  Having traveled to Cillimar in search of a long-lost family heirloom, Freya joined a group investigating an ancient menhir in the highlands above the city.  Freya hopes her skill with languages and ancient lore will help uncover the mysteries surrounding this venerable monument...


Gnome Bard Level 2; Small Female Humanoid [Speed 20’, +4 AC vs. Giant, ¾ lift/carry as Medium]

S 10	I 14	W 10	D 16	C 10	Ch 15 	AC:  19 	HP: 10 	Alignment: NG

Fortitude +0;		Reflex +6; 	Will +3; 	[+2 vs. Illusion]
Attack: 				+1 Bard, +1 small, +3 Dexterity		
Melee: +2;		Ranged: +5; 	[+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids]

Feat: Rapid Reload-Heavy Crossbow [as Move action]
Low-Light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination [and] retains the ability to distinguish color and detail.
Bardic Knowledge 		+6
Bardic Music			2x/day  [Options: Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1]
Spells: 3/1 to Cast	DC: 12/13
Known: Daze, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Summon Instrument; Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
Spell-Like Abilities [All once/day as 1st level caster]: Dancing Lights, Ghost sound [DC 13], Prestidigitation; Speak with Animals (burrowing mammal only).

Languages: Common, Gnome, Elven, Giant. 
Skills:					Rank	+Level	[+Race]	+Score	+Synergy
Appraise								+2 = +2
Balance								+3	+2 = +5
Bluff						1		+2 = +3
Climb								+0 = +0
Concentration							+0 = +0
Decipher Script					2	+1	+2 = +5
Diplomacy						1		+2 = +3
Escape Artist							+3 = +3
Jump								+0	+2 = +2
Knowledge: Arcana				2		+2 = +4
Knowledge: Architecture & engineering		1		+2 = +3
Knowledge: Dungeoneering			1		+2 = +3
Knowledge: History				4	+1	+2 = +7
Listen					[+2]			+0 = +2
Hide					[+4]			+3 = +7
Move Silently							+3 = +3
Perform						4	+1	+2	= +7
Search								+2 = +2
Sense Motive					2	+1	+0 = +3
Sleight of Hand					1		+3 = +4
Spellcraft						4	+1	+2	[+2 decipher scrolls] = +7 [or +9]
Spot								+0 = +0
Swim						1	+1	+0 = +2
Tumble						4	+1	+3 = +7
Use Magic Device					4	+1	+2 	[+2 use scrolls] = +7 [or +9]
Use Rope								+3 = +3

(History, Tumble, Spellcraft, and Use Magic Device grant synergy bonuses)

Equipment
Small Chain Shirt				[+4 AC], 			12.5#, 	100gp
Small Buckler 				[+1 AC], 			2.5#, 	15gp
Small Dagger 				[d3, 19-20/x2, 10’],		¼#, 	2gp
Small Sling & 20 bullets 			[d3, 20/x2, 50’], 		2.5#, 	.2gp 
Small Longsword		 		[d6, 19-20/x2], 		2#, 	15gp
MW Small Heavy Crossbow & 30 Bolts	[+1 attack, d8, 19-20/x2, 120’], 4#, 	353gp

Explorer’s Outfit, 2#, 10gp; Flute, ¾#, 5gp; Backpack, ½#, 2gp; Bedroll, 1 ¼#, .1gp; Flint & Steel, 1gp; 6 days Trail Rations, 1 ½#, 6gp; Silk Rope, 2 ½#, 10gp; 2 Sacks, ¼#, .2gp; Waterskin, 1#, 1gp; 2 Sunrods, 2#, 4gp; Antitoxin, 50gp; Everburning Torch, 1#, 110gp; 32 Gold Pieces, 5 Silver Pieces *Encumbrance: 33#*
Carrying capacity: Light 0-25/ Medium 26-50/ Heavy 51-75

Bard Skills:
[sblock]
Bardic Knowledge			+2 Bard	+2 Intelligence	+2 History	=	+6
A bard may make a special bardic knowledge check … to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. 
A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. A bard may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this sort of knowledge is essentially random.
DC 	Type of Knowledge
10 	Common, known by at least a substantial minority of the local population.
20 	Uncommon but available, known by only a few people, legends.
25 	Obscure, known by few, hard to come by.
30 	Extremely obscure, known by very few, possibly forgotten by most who once knew it, possibly known only by those who don’t understand the significance of the knowledge.

Bardic Music
Once per day per bard level, a bard can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him (usually including himself, if desired). *ardic music … [is] activated by reciting poetry, chanting, singing lyrical songs, singing melodies, whistling, playing an instrument, or playing an instrument in combination with some spoken performance. 
Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action. Some bardic music abilities require concentration, which means the bard must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using bardic music that doesn’t require concentration, a bard cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), spell trigger (such as wands), or command word. Just as for casting a spell with a verbal component, a deaf bard has a 20% chance to fail when attempting to use bardic music. If he fails, the attempt still counts against his daily limit.

Countersong (Su)
A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to counter magical effects that depend on sound (but not spells that simply have verbal components). Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don’t allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds.

Fascinate (Sp)
A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard attains beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with a single use of this ability.
To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature’s Will save against the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level). While fascinated, a target takes a -4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat requires the bard to make another Perform check and allows the creature a new saving throw against a DC equal to the new Perform check result.
Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect. Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.

Inspire Courage (Su)
A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.[/sblock]*


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 25, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> *Necro_Kinder* I'm not familiar with that variant.  Give me the details and I'll look it over.




The variant is pretty simple, it just switches the Track feature for the ability to add Disable Device to the Ranger's skill list and the ability to find magic traps, etc. as the rogue does.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 25, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Weasel, Lvl 2 Soulknife]
[SBLOCK=Background]
Withdrawn and irritable, Weasel is often left alone. He is extremely curious however, and will work with others, if neccessary, in order to satisfy that curiosity. His aggressive and self-reliant nature make such alliances unsteady at best.  
[/SBLOCK]

Name: Weasel
Race: Whisper Gnome
Gender: Male
Class: Soulknife
Level: 2
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Skin: Darkly Tanned
Height: 3' 6"
Eyes: Black
Hair: Black
Build: Slim, Athletic

HP: 21
AC: 18 (22 vs Giant type), Touch: 14, Flat: 15.
BAB: +1
Size: Small
Speed: 30'
Init: +7
Perceptions: +8
Armor Check Penalty: -0
Loads: Light 0-43, Medium 44-87, Heavy 88-131, Over Head 131, Off Ground 161, Push/Drag 656.
Current Load: 25.75

Str: 14 (10 pts, -2 Racial)
Dex: 16 (6 pts, +2 Racial)
Con: 14 (4 pts, +2 Racial)
Int: 12 (4 pts)
Wis: 12 (4 pts)
Cha: 8 (2 pts, -2 Racial)

*Saves*
Fort: +2, Refl: +6, Will: +4.

*Skills*
Ranks: (4 (Soulknife) +1 (Int) x5) = 25
Appraise.....................+1 (0 Ranks, +1 Int)
Balance......................+5 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Synergy)
Bluff..........................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Climb.........................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Str)
Concentration.............+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Con)
Diplomacy...................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Disguise......................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Escape Artist...............+3 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex)
Forgery......................+1 (0 Ranks, +1 Int)
Gather Information.......-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Heal..........................+1 (0 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Hide..........................+16 (5 Ranks, +3 Dex, +4 Size, +4 Racial)
Intimidate..................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Jump.........................+4 (0 Ranks, +2 Str, +2 Synergy)
Listen........................+8 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Racial)
Move Silently..............+12 (5 Ranks, +3 Dex, +4 Racial)
Ride...........................+3 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex)
Search.......................+1 (0 Ranks, +1 Int)
Sense Motive..............+1 (0 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Spot..........................+8 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Racial)
Survival......................+1 (0 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Swim.........................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Str)
Tumble.......................+8 (5 Ranks, +3 Dex)
Use Rope....................+3 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex)

*Racial Abilities*
Racial Traits: +2 Dex/Con, -2 Str/Cha
Size: Small
Speed: 30' despite their small size
Spell-Like Ability: Silence 1/day centered on himself
+1 on Attacks vs Kobolds and Goblinoids
+4 Dodge Bonus vs Giant types
+4 Racial Bonus on Hide and Move Silently Checks
+2 Racial Bonus on Listen and Spot Checks
Low Light Vision
Darkvision up to 60'

*Class Granted Abilities*
Mind Blade (Black)
Weapon Focus Mindblade
Wild Talent
Throw Mind Blade (30' Range Increment)

*Feats*
Improved Initiative

*Languages Known*
Common
Gnome
Kobold

Melee Attack Bonus: +4 (+1 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Size)
Ranged Attack Bonus: +5 (+1 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 Size)

*Attacks*
Mind Blade (Melee): Attack +5 (Weapon Focus), Damage 1d4+2 Piercing/Magic, Crit 19+ x2, Move Action to Summon.
Mind Blade (Ranged): Attack +6 (Weapon Focus), Damage 1d4+2 Piercing/Magic, Crit 19+ x2, Range Increment 30', Move Action to Summon.

*Gear*
Small Masterwork Studded Leather (+3 AC, +5 Max Dex, No ACP, Wt 5 lbs) Cost 175gp
Small Masterwork Buckler (+1 AC, No ACP, Wt 1.25 lbs) Cost 165gp
Small Backpack
+Small Bedroll
+Caltrops x4
+Small Crowbar
+50' Silk Rope
+Small Waterskin
+Small Rations x10 days (Wt 19.5) Cost 19.6gp

Potion Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1) x4 Cost 200gp
Potion Jump (+10, 1 Minute Duration) Cost 50gp
Potion Hide From Animals (10 Minute Duration) Cost 50gp
Potion Hide From Undead (10 Minute Duration) Cost 50gp
Potion Protection From Evil (1 Minute Duration) Cost 50gp
Remaining Funds: 4sp.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 25, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> *nick012000* A wizard clearly works, and those two feats are acceptable.




Actually, looking over things a bit more... would a Fire Elf with the Noncombatant flaw be okay?


----------



## bedford (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is my character. I will complete the skills and so on later. just let me know if something else needs changing.  


Rungner grew up with his tribe of felow goliaths. when Rungner killed the chieftains son in a fight, he was exiled for the rest of his life. the young goliath then made a living of traveling with a circus as a strongman/freak. the work easy and lasted for a couple of years, but once again rungners temper caused problems when he killed two taunting spectators in a rage. with a little help from his friends at the circus he escaped and headed south..




Rungner
Male goliath bear totem barbarian 1 
chaotic good



Strength 20 (+5)
Dexterity 10 (+0)
Constitution 20 (+5)
Intelligence 8 (-1)
Wisdom 8 (-1)
Charisma 8 (-1)
Size: Medium/Large (powerfull build)
Height: 7.4
Weight: 540 lb
Skin: grey
Eyes: green

Total Hit Points: 20

Speed: 20 feet 

Armor Class: 15=(base10)+(dex+0) +(armor+5) 
Touch AC: 10
Flat-footed: 15
Initiative modifier: +0 = +0 [dexterity]
Fortitude save: +7 = 2 [base] +5 [constitution]
Reflex save: +0 = 0 [base] +0 [dexterity]
Will save:0
Attack (handheld): +6 = 1 [base] +5 [strength]
Attack (unarmed): +6 = 1 [base] +5 [strength]
Attack (missile): +1 = 1 [base] +0 [dexterity]
Grapple check: +10 = 1 [base] +5 [strength] +4 size

Skills:
climb +5 bonus from str
jump +5 bonus from str
survival +1 used 1 point
spot +1   used 1 point
intimidate +2 used 2 points
swim +5  bonus from str
sense motive + 2 racial bonus

Light load: 266 lb. or less
Medium load: 267-532 lb.
Heavy load: 533-800 lb.
Lift over head: 800 lb.
Lift off ground: 1600 lb.
Push or drag: 8000 lb.
Languages: Common , gol kaa

masterwork goliath greathammer [3d6, crit x4,  60 lb,two-handed, bludgeoning]
+7 to hit 3d6+7 damage 
30 gp

chainmail 150 gp

2 potions of cure light wounds 100 gp

2 potions of mage armor 100 gp

gold: 420 

Feats:

roll with it
Type: General
Source: savage spechies
Prerequisite: con 20, toughness feat
Benefit: Damagae reduction 2 
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Its effects stack.

bear totem barbaian bonus feat: toughness



Rage (Ex)
A barbarian can fly into a rage a certain number of times per day. In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase in Constitution increases the barbarian’s hit points by 2 points per level, but these hit points go away at the end of the rage when his Constitution score drops back to normal. (These extra hit points are not lost first the way temporary hit points are.) While raging, a barbarian cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except for Balance, Escape Artist, Intimidate, and Ride), the Concentration skill, or any abilities that require patience or concentration, nor can he cast spells or activate magic items that require a command word, a spell trigger (such as a wand), or spell completion (such as a scroll) to function. He can use any feat he has except Combat Expertise, item creation feats, and metamagic feats. A fit of rage lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the character’s (newly improved) Constitution modifier. A barbarian may prematurely end his rage. At the end of the rage, the barbarian loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (-2 penalty to Strength, -2 penalty to Dexterity, can’t charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter (unless he is a 17th-level barbarian, at which point this limitation no longer applies).
A barbarian can fly into a rage only once per encounter. At 1st level he can use his rage ability once per day. At 4th level and every four levels thereafter, he can use it one additional time per day (to a maximum of six times per day at 20th level). Entering a rage takes no time itself, but a barbarian can do it only during his action, not in response to someone else’s action.





Equipment:
chainmail, goliath greathammer.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 25, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Elwyn Bluefoot, Lvl 2 Cleric]
[SBLOCK=Background]
When Elwyn was a child, his village was surrounded and attacked by a large pack of zombies.  The villagers erected barricades and lit fires, but it was only a matter of time before the mindless hunger of the undead drove them through the flames and flimsy barriers.  In desperation, Elwyn's parents lowered him to the bottom of the village well and weighted the cover with stones.  During the several days Elwyn spent shivering in the dark before rescuers found him, in addition to some very cold feet he developed a lifelong hatred of darkness and the undead.  To that end, he joined the service of Pelor and set out adventuring as soon as he took his final vows.
[/SBLOCK]

Name: Elwyn Bluefoot
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Class: Cleric
Level: 2
Alignment: Neutral Good
Skin: Pale white
Height: 5'9"
Eyes: Pale blue
Hair: Black
Build: Sturdy and solid

HP: 18 2d8+4
AC: 18, Touch: 10 Flat: 18
BAB: +1
Size: medium
Speed: 20' (30' base)
Init: +0
Armor Check Penalty: -8
Loads: Light 0-58, Medium 59-116, Heavy 117-175

Str: 14 (6 pts)
Dex: 10 (2 pts)
Con: 14 (6 pts)
Int: 08 (0 pts)
Wis: 16 (10 pts)
Cha: 14 (6 pts)

*Saves*
Fort: +5, Refl: +0, Will: +6.

*Skills*
skill ranks: (2 (cleric) +1 (human) -1 (int)) x 5 = 10
Appraise.....................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Int)
Balance.......................0 (0 Ranks, +0 Dex)
Bluff..........................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha)
Climb.........................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Str)
Concentration..............+7 (5 Ranks, +2 Con)  (+11 for defensive casting)
Diplomacy...................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha)
Disguise.....................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha)
Escape Artist................0 (0 Ranks, +0 Dex)
Forgery......................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Int)
Gather Information.......+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha)
Heal..........................+3 (0 Ranks, +3 Wis)
Hide............................0 (0 Ranks, +0 Dex)
Intimidate..................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Cha)
Jump.........................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Str)
Listen........................+3 (0 Ranks, +3 Wis)
Knowledge (religion).....+4 (5 Ranks, -1 Int)
Move Silently................0 (0 Ranks, +0 Dex)
Ride............................0 (0 Ranks, +0 Dex)
Search.......................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Int)
Sense Motive..............+3 (0 Ranks, +3 Wis)
Spot..........................+3 (0 Ranks, +3 Wis)
Survival......................+3 (0 Ranks, +3 Wis)
Swim.........................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Str)
Tumble........................0 (0 Ranks, +0 Dex)
Use Rope.....................0 (0 Ranks, +0 Dex)

*Spells*
Deity:  Pelor
Domains:  Strength, Sun
Spells per day:  4/2+1
Spells prepared:  (Save DC 13+spell level)
0:  Detect Magic, Light, Light, Create Water
1:  Enlarge person (D), Prot from Evil, Bless

*Feats*
Improved Turning
Combat Casting

*Class and domain abilities*
Cleric:  Turn undead 5/day.  Turning check: 1d20+4 (+2 cha, +2 for 5 ranks kn(relig)), HD turned: 2d6+4 (+2 cleric levels, +2 cha).
Strength domain:  add cleric level to str for 1 round as a free action 1/day
Sun domain:  Greater turning 1/day:  undead are destroyed instead of turned

*Languages Known*
Common

Melee Attack Bonus: +3 (+1 BAB, +2 Str)
Ranged Attack Bonus: +1 (+1 BAB)

*Attacks*
MW Heavy Mace:  +4, damage 1d8+2 /x2 bludgeoning

*Gear*
Banded mail (250 gp, 35 lb, ACP -6)
Heavy wooden shield (7 gp, 10 lb, ACP -2)
MW Heavy mace (312 gp, 8 lb)
Holy water, 2 flasks (50 gp, 2 lb)
Holy symbol, silver (25 gp, 1 lb)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)
+Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lb)
+Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lb)
+Rations, 5 days (2.5 gp, 5 lb)

Weight carried: 72 lb
Remaining Funds: 250 gp, 4sp.
[/SBLOCK]

I've kept some money back in case the group wants to pitch in for a wand of CLW.  If we decide not to, or don't have a chance to do so, I'll probably want to spend it on potions and whatnot


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 25, 2008)

If we go the way of the group CLW wand, i can write off a couple potions to donate towards that end.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 25, 2008)

nick012000 said:
			
		

> Actually, looking over things a bit more... would a Fire Elf with the Noncombatant flaw be okay?



I'm actually not going to use flaws, and I'm a bit hesitant on the elemental subraces.  If you have a good, character-driven reason I'll consider it, but it won't be an easy sell.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 25, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> The variant is pretty simple, it just switches the Track feature for the ability to add Disable Device to the Ranger's skill list and the ability to find magic traps, etc. as the rogue does.



I think it looks reasonable.  Do you lose a class skill too, or just gain one?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 26, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I think it looks reasonable.  Do you lose a class skill too, or just gain one?




Yeah, sorry. Forgot to mention that you also lose survival as a skill.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I'm actually not going to use flaws, and I'm a bit hesitant on the elemental subraces.  If you have a good, character-driven reason I'll consider it, but it won't be an easy sell.




The only reason I was going to play a human was for the extra feat to begin with.

In character, I'd imagine that she's a descendant of a group of elves who called upon the power of the Elemental Plane of Fire, and imbued themselves with its nature, not unlike the 4e Teiflings' background. As for Noncombatant... she's never really learned to fight. She's really good with magic, and she did the basic training in elven weaponry when she was a child, but it's been years and years since she's used it. She's a scholar, not a warrior.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 26, 2008)

That describes most wizards, as far as I'm concerned.  I'm still going to say no on the flaws, and after further thought also on the elemental subraces.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2008)

What about a deep halfling sorcerer?

[SBLOCK=Tulbar]

Name: Tulbar
Race: Halfling
Class: Sorceror
Diety: Yondalla
Familiar: none (Spellshield variant from Dungeonscape; let's me spend spellslots instead of taking damage after a successful concentration check)
Align: N-G
HPs: 11
XPs: ?

Str: 10 (4 pts, -2 Racial)
Dex: 16 (6 pts, +2 Racial)
Con: 14 (6 pts)
Int: 12 (4 pts)
Wis: 10 (2 pts)
Cha: 15 (8 pts)


BAB: +1
AC: 14, Touch: 14, Flat Footed: 11
Fort: +3
Refl: +4
Will: +4 (+6 vs fear)
Move: 20'
Init: +3
Listen/Spot: +2 / +0 
Loads: Light: 0-25 / Medium 26 - 50 / Heavy 50 - 75
[SBLOCK=Deep Halfling Traits]
- Small: As a Small creature, a halfling gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class,
a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks,
but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits
are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
- Darkvision out to 60 feet.
- Stonecunning: Like dwarves, deep halflings have a +2 racial bonus on checks to notice unusual stonework. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A deep halfling who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a check as though actively searching and can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A deep halfling can also intuit depth, sensing the approximate distance underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
- +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks and Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
- +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
- +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
- +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear:
This bonus stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws in general.
- +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
[/SBLOCK]

Weapons:
Dagger (x2) -- +1 To Hit, 1d3 Damage (19-20 x2)
Sling -- +5 To Hit, 1d3 Damage ( x2)

Skills:
Bluff: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Cha Mod)
Concentration: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Con Mod)
Hide: +7 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex Mod, +4 size)
Knowledge (Arcane): +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Int Mod)
Move Silently: +3 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex Mod)

Languages:
Common, Halfling, Dwarven, Draconic

Feats:
Class Granted
Weapon Proficiency -- simple
Chosen
Point Blank Shot

Equipment: 900gp
Dagger 2x) 15gp 2lbs
Sling 0gp lbs
Sling Bullets (x20) 2sp 1 lbs

Backpack 2gp 0.5lbs
Bedroll 1sp 1.25lbs
Scroll Case 1gp 0.5lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp
Pouch, Belt 1gp 0.5lbs (medium sized)
Rations x10 5gp 2.5lbs
Soap 1gp 2lbs
Spell Components Pouch 5 gp 2lbs
Traveller's Outfit  1gp1.25 lbs
Waterskin 1gp 1lbs
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs
Sunrod (x2) 4gp 2lbs
Torch 2cp 2lbs.

Scrolls 75 gp
Burning Hands
Grease
Ray of Enfeeblement


Total Cost: 112gp, 3sp, 4cp
Left Over: 787gp, 6sp, 6cp

Total Weight: 20.5lbs -> light load

Age: 24
Height: 2'11"
Weight: 30lb
Eyes: green
Hair: brown
Skin: light tan
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Spells]
5/Day Level 0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Read Magic.
4/Day Level 1: Color Spray, Mage Armor.
[/SBLOCK]

I'm thinking about taking Stalwart Sorcerer (Complete Mage) or Battle Sorcerer (UA).
Still need to spend most of the money   

I will give a background after the crunch is approved

Alternative[sblock=Tulbar the Warmage]Name: Tulbar
Race: Halfling
Class: Warmage
Diety: Yondalla
Align: N-G
HPs: 14
XPs: ?

Str: 10 (4 pts, -2 Racial)
Dex: 16 (6 pts, +2 Racial)
Con: 14 (6 pts)
Int: 14 (6 pts)
Wis: 10 (2 pts)
Cha: 14 (6 pts)


BAB: +1
AC: 14, Touch: 14, Flat Footed: 11
Fort: +3
Refl: +4
Will: +4 (+6 vs fear)
Move: 20'
Init: +3
Listen/Spot: +2 / +0 
Loads: Light: 0-25 / Medium 26 - 50 / Heavy 50 - 75
[SBLOCK=Deep Halfling Traits]
- Small: As a Small creature, a halfling gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class,
a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks,
but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits
are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
- Darkvision out to 60 feet.
- Stonecunning: Like dwarves, deep halflings have a +2 racial bonus on checks to notice unusual stonework. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A deep halfling who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a check as though actively searching and can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A deep halfling can also intuit depth, sensing the approximate distance underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
- +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks and Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
- +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
- +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
- +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear:
This bonus stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws in general.
- +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
[/SBLOCK]

Weapons:
Dagger (x2) -- +1 To Hit, 1d3 Damage (19-20 x2)
Sling -- +5 To Hit, 1d3 Damage ( x2)

Skills:
Intimidate: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Cha Mod)
Concentration: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Con Mod)
Hide: +7 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex Mod, +4 size)
Knowledge (Arcane): +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Int Mod)
Knowledge (History): +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Int Mod)
Move Silently: +3 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex Mod)

Languages:
Common, Halfling, Dwarven, Draconic

Class Features:
Armored Mage (light) – Cast Impromptu Charisma-based Arcane Spells from the Warmage Spell List (see page 196). There is no chance of Arcane Spell Failure when wearing no more than Light Armor and/or a Light Shield.
Warmage Edge – Add your Intelligence modifier to the damage done by any spell that does hit-point damage. For Area of effect spells, such as Fireball, all foes receive the bonus damage. For targeted spells, such as Ray of Fire and Magic Missile, only one target takes the extra damage.

Feats:
Class Granted
Weapon Proficiency -- simple
Armor Proficiency -- light
Shield Proficiency -- light
Chosen
Point Blank Shot

Equipment: 900gp
Dagger 2x) 15gp 2lbs
Sling 0gp lbs
Sling Bullets (x20) 2sp 1 lbs

Backpack 2gp 0.5lbs
Bedroll 1sp 1.25lbs
Scroll Case 1gp 0.5lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp
Pouch, Belt 1gp 0.5lbs (medium sized)
Rations x10 5gp 2.5lbs
Soap 1gp 2lbs
Spell Components Pouch 5 gp 2lbs
Traveller's Outfit  1gp1.25 lbs
Waterskin 1gp 1lbs
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs
Sunrod (x2) 4gp 2lbs
Torch 2cp 2lbs.

Scrolls 75 gp ?
Burning Hands
Grease
Ray of Enfeeblement


Total Cost: 112gp, 3sp, 4cp
Left Over: 787gp, 6sp, 6cp

Total Weight: 20.5lbs -> light load

Age: 24
Height: 2'11"
Weight: 30lb
Eyes: green
Hair: brown
Skin: light tan
[/SBLOCK]
BTW: What are your experiences with Warlocks?


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 28, 2008)

*Walking Dad* I'm fine with the deep halfling, and am willing to consider stalwart sorcerer, but I need the exact wording of the rule.  I don't own Complete Mage and I seem to be finding conflicting explanations on the web.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> *Walking Dad* I'm fine with the deep halfling, and am willing to consider stalwart sorcerer, but I need the exact wording of the rule.  I don't own Complete Mage and I seem to be finding conflicting explanations on the web.




Looses 1 spell known from his highest spell level. Adds one martial weapon proficiency (with WF). Adds 2 HP/sorcerer level.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that's a bit too much for a first level spell-slot.  Even for a second by the time you get there.  For a sweet-spot spellcaster (levels 7-13 or so) it seems balanced, but it's too strong early and too weak late.  Sorry, I'm going to nix it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2008)

Red Claw:

it appears that you have plenty of participants here, and my life is starting to pick up in the work catagory, so i am going to recind my wishful thinking of joining another pbp game. 

Every one please enjoy them selves. i will be following the game in the 'playing the game thread" so keep the story going, for you _*will*_ have an audiance reading the story!

but no pressure.    

have fun everyone!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2008)

No slot, spell known, I loose half of my known spells at first level!
Spells known is a big thing for sorcerers!
Also one known of your highest spell level. On level 18 you loose a 9th level spell known.

What about the battlemage or warmage?


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 29, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> On level 18 you loose a 9th level spell known.



That's why I said at higher levels it would be too weak.  It just seems like a poorly designed option to me.

Spell known does make a difference, but I'm still not a fan.  The warmage is fine,  as is battle sorcerer (one slot and known per spell level is a more reasonable cost).


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 29, 2008)

*Scott DeWar* Thanks for the good wishes, and I totally understand about the commitment level.  The only reason I can do this is that so many of my other games have just faded away.

*Everyone else* I'll take submissions until the end of today, and then spend some time tomorrow selecting a party.  Remember, I will be looking at character backgrounds, brief though I asked for them to be.

*Walking Dad* Sorry, I missed your warlock question earlier.  The root of my issue with warlocks is that everyone is playing them.  The idea of balance in the game is that every class should be roughly equal in power, as spread over the different situations, and thus everyone class should get roughly equal play.  The warlock, since its arrival, seems to be in just about every party I have encountered.  That makes me wary.  I think I'll be fine with it in 4E, when sorcerers and wizards have at will powers, too, but it just seems too good in comparison to those classes, and to archers, at low levels.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2008)

On behalf of Vod Vosa:

don't forget he needs until monday to get a character ready as he is defending his theisis or something like that.

and vv, your are welcome in advance


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

Just chiming in on warlocks (I'm DMing two games Redclaw is playing in and both have a warlock in the party), I get the same feeling. They also strike me as a bit boring in the sense that about 95% of their actions are _eldritch blast_ and that's it.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 29, 2008)

And as someone who is playing two of those warlocks in games he is in, I'll agree with that assessment.  I'm just enjoying them as a bit of a new toy- the two I'm playing are the first two warlocks I've played, and while I'm enjoying them I can see how they might get old really quickly.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 29, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> On behalf of Vod Vosa:
> 
> don't forget he needs until monday to get a character ready as he is defending his theisis or something like that.
> 
> and vv, your are welcome in advance



You're thinking of the other thread that's currently recruiting for a similar adventure.  VV hasn't submitted a character for this one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2008)

[sblock=Tulbar the Warmage]Name: Tulbar
Race: Deep Halfling
Class: Warmage 2
Diety: Yondalla
Align: N-G
HPs: 14
XPs: ?

Str: 10 (4 pts, -2 Racial)
Dex: 16 (6 pts, +2 Racial)
Con: 14 (6 pts)
Int: 14 (6 pts)
Wis: 10 (2 pts)
Cha: 14 (6 pts)


BAB: +1
AC: 19, Touch: 14, Flat Footed: 16
Fort: +3
Refl: +4
Will: +4 (+6 vs fear)
Move: 20' (15')
Init: +3
Listen/Spot: +2 / +0 
Loads: Light: 0-25 / Medium 26 - 50 / Heavy 50 - 75
[SBLOCK=Deep Halfling Traits]
- Small: As a Small creature, a halfling gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class,
a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks,
but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits
are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
- Darkvision out to 60 feet.
- Stonecunning: Like dwarves, deep halflings have a +2 racial bonus on checks to notice unusual stonework. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A deep halfling who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a check as though actively searching and can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A deep halfling can also intuit depth, sensing the approximate distance underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
- +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks and Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
- +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
- +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
- +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear:
This bonus stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws in general.
- +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
[/SBLOCK]

Weapons:
Dagger (x2) -- +1 To Hit, 1d3 Damage (19-20 x2)
Sling -- +5 To Hit, 1d3 Damage ( x2)

Skills:
Concentration: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Con Mod)
Hide: +7 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex Mod, +4 size)
Knowledge (Arcane): +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int Mod)
Knowledge (History): +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int Mod)
Move Silently: +3 (0 Ranks, +3 Dex Mod)
Spellcraft: +9 (5 Ranks, +2 Int Mod, +2 synergy)

Languages:
Common, Halfling, Dwarven, Draconic, Elf

Class Features:
Armored Mage (light) – Cast Impromptu Charisma-based Arcane Spells from the Warmage Spell List (see page 196). There is no chance of Arcane Spell Failure when wearing no more than Light Armor and/or a Light Shield.
Warmage Edge – Add your Intelligence modifier to the damage done by any spell that does hit-point damage. For Area of effect spells, such as Fireball, all foes receive the bonus damage. For targeted spells, such as Ray of Fire and Magic Missile, only one target takes the extra damage.

Feats:
Class Granted
Weapon Proficiency -- simple
Armor Proficiency -- light
Shield Proficiency -- light
Chosen
Point Blank Shot
[sblock=Equipment]
Dagger 2x) 15gp 2lbs
Sling 0gp lbs
Sling Bullets (x20) 2sp 1 lbs

MW Chainshirt   400gp  12.5 lbs
light wooden shield  3gp  2.5 lbs

Backpack 2gp 0.5lbs
Bedroll 1sp 1.25lbs
Scroll Case 1gp 0.5lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp
Pouch, Belt 1gp 0.5lbs (medium sized)
Rations x1 5sp 0.25lbs
Soap 1gp 2lbs
Spell Components Pouch 5 gp 2lbs
Traveller's Outfit  1gp (1.25 lbs)
Waterskin 1gp 1lbs
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs
Sunrod (x2) 4gp 2lbs
Torch 2cp 2lbs.
Healing potion (x4)  200gp


250gp for covaithe's wand


Total Cost: 890gp, 8sp, 4cp
Left Over: 9gp, 1sp, 6cp

Total Weight: 33.25 lbs -> medium load[/sblock]
Age: 24
Height: 2'11"
Weight: 30lb
Eyes: green
Hair: brown
Skin: light tan


Tulbar's background:
Tulbar was born to a small and peaceful deep halfling community. He showed arcane talent and was ready to begin his bard apprenticeship. But evil struck the little village. An orc warlord, named Kurgar, destroyed it on his way to a highelf city. Tulbar was one of the few survivors. The elfs , after defeating the murdering horde, gave the remaining Halfling refuge. Here started Tulbar his warmage training.

Spells:
0- 6/day (DC 12)
1- 5/day (DC 13)
[sblock=Warmage Spells]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 30, 2008)

sorry I have been quiet.

I had a bit of a medical emergency when I blacked out at home on friday.

Evidently my BP was so high they were worried I was going to stroke out. 

Well long story short I am home now and on BP meds.


----------



## bedford (Mar 30, 2008)

finished my characters skills now.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 30, 2008)

Yikes Hero.  That sounds incredibly scary.  I'm glad everything's okay, although that sounds completely inane in commenting on such a serious situation.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, based on backgrounds and other signs of involvement, I have set a party roster.  I decided to go to 6 members, as it seemed to work.  My thanks and apologies to the other applicants.  Maybe I'll see you again when I run a 4E game.    

Without further ado, the Whiterock Crew is:

Talon, half-orc druid played by Hero4Hire
Rungnar, goliath bear totem barbarian played by Bedford
Elwyn Bluefoot, human cleric played by Covaithe
Tulbar, deep halfling warmage played by Walking_Dad
Freya Stonesinger, gnome bard played by The_Myth
Weasel, whisper gnome soulknife played by WarShrike


I’ve been looking character sheets over, and here are a few thoughts:

[sblock=Hero4Hire]  Could you clear up your skills section?  I’m having a bit of trouble figuring out how many ranks you put in each.  
Knowledge skills are trained only, so unless you take a rank in Know (nature) he can’t use it.  
You left your +4 nat armor bonus from shifting out of your altered stat blocks.[/sblock]

[sblock=The_Myth] AC should be 19, thanks to the buckler, although you’ll lose that when using your crossbow.  
You should round down on hit points, so you’re only at 10 (6+4).  
Can you clean up those skills a bit?  You seem to be counting synergy bonuses, but I don’t see any indication that you have 5 ranks in any of the skills.  
Your explorer’s outfit doesn’t count against your weight limit.  
If I do my math right, however, you’re still at a medium load.  Total it up to double-check.[/sblock]

[sblock=Warshrike] You should round down on hit points, so you’re at 21 (10+2 + 7+2).  [/sblock]

[sblock=Bedford] I have your ability scores at a 32 point buy (10 for str, 6 for dex, 16 for con).   
With only one level of barbarian, you’ve only got 17 hit points.  
Please spell out your skill bonuses.  Which ones did you take ranks in, etc.  
Your greathammer should be 60 lbs, since it’s large size.  
You need the rest of your equipment.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Covaithe] Can you add a quick reference save DC with your spells (13/14)?  I don’t really need it, but it’s nice to have.  
It’s not a crunch issue, but rather a party dynamic one.  Any chance you’re up for switching to neutral good?  I foresee issues with the lawful good paladin and chaotic neutral soulknife.     [/sblock]

[sblock=Walking_Dad] Race should be Deep Halfling.  
I find it interesting that those elves would teach him to be intimidating but not spellcraft.  
I’ll need a copy of the warmage spelllist.[/sblock]

Once some changes are made, I'll post an RG thread, and then we're off to the races.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> [sblock=Walking_Dad] Race should be Deep Halfling.
> I find it interesting that those elves would teach him to be intimidating but not spellcraft.
> ...




Ups, forgot spellcraft. I will change that.

Spell list is attached.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks.  Don't forget to add your synergy bonus to spellcraft, thanks to your 5 ranks of Know(Arcane).


----------



## covaithe (Mar 31, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> List save DC, what about NG?




Sure, no problem.  I've added save DC, and I was waffling between LG and NG anyways.


----------



## bedford (Mar 31, 2008)

Extra hitpoints beacuse of the the bonus feat toughness
I forgot about the dex penalty for goliaths. changed dex to 10
I don,t have the right book in front of me but do you know of anything cheap enough that would raise ac? would he be able to use a shield as a bucker since he has the ability to use larger weapons? otherways I'l just get a buckler.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2008)

@covaithe: I can give you 250gp for a healing wand.



			
				bedford said:
			
		

> Extra hitpoints beacuse of the the bonus feat toughness
> I forgot about the dex penalty for goliaths. changed dex to 10
> I don,t have the right book in front of me but do you know of anything cheap enough that would raise ac? would he be able to use a shield as a bucker since he has the ability to use larger weapons? otherways I'l just get a buckler.




I am not the DM, but your character uses a 2-handed weapon. I don't think he can use a shield (barring feats or magic).


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 31, 2008)

*Bedford* toughness should give you 3 hp, so that would bring your total to 20.  Sorry I missed that.
I'm going to say that shields are balanced for size similar to the way that weapons are, so strapping a light steel shield onto your arm like a buckler would add to the ACP.  Besides, it gives the same armor bonus, why not just use the buckler.  
Walking_Dad is right, you don't get the benefit of the buckler when using your two handed weapon.  It stays on your arm, so it's there if you switch weapons, but you don't get the bonus unless your off hand is free.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 1, 2008)

I will scratch off 2 potions of CLW and donate 140gp towards the wand.


----------



## covaithe (Apr 1, 2008)

390 gp pledged toward the wand.  I've got 250 left, taking us to 640, so we're getting pretty close.  Keep those pledges rolling in!  Operators are standing by to take your call...


----------



## bedford (Apr 1, 2008)

Bucklers can be used with a twohanded weapon acording to the players guide, but it will cause a -1 to hit. so I think I will get one to use at lower levels until my hp increases a bit. That is if you will allow it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

bedford said:
			
		

> Bucklers can be used with a twohanded weapon acording to the players guide, but it will cause a -1 to hit. so I think I will get one to use at lower levels until my hp increases a bit. That is if you will allow it.



Buckler
This small metal shield is worn strapped to your forearm. You can *use a bow or crossbow without penalty while carrying it*. You can also use your shield arm to wield a weapon (whether you are using an off-hand weapon or using your off hand to help wield a two-handed weapon), *but you take a -1 penalty on attack rolls* while doing so. This penalty stacks with those that may apply for fighting with your off hand and for fighting with two weapons. In *any case, if you use a weapon in your off hand, you don’t get the buckler’s AC bonus for the rest of the round*.
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/armor.htm#buckler

There is a feat in Complete Warrior "Improved Buckler Dfense" that lets you retain the AC bonus.
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/lists/feats&tablefilter=buckler defense


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 2, 2008)

That's exactly what I was about to write, WD.  So, you can certaily have a buckler, with the accompanying -1 to hit, but any round in which you use your weapon with both hands you lose the bucklers AC bonus.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 2, 2008)

I believe those ready to add to the RG at this point are Weasel, Elwyn and Tulbar.


----------



## the_myth (Apr 2, 2008)

[sblock=The_Myth] AC should be 19, thanks to the buckler, although you’ll lose that when using your crossbow.  
You should round down on hit points, so you’re only at 10 (6+4).  
Can you clean up those skills a bit?  You seem to be counting synergy bonuses, but I don’t see any indication that you have 5 ranks in any of the skills.  
Your explorer’s outfit doesn’t count against your weight limit.  
If I do my math right, however, you’re still at a medium load.  Total it up to double-check.[/sblock]

I think the character is ready.  I noted the skills with synergy, changed the computational errors, and re-calculated encumbrance.  I tried to clean up the skills, but all my formatting disappears when I save...

Also, I can contribute 130 gp to the Wand of Cure Light Wounds...

[I swapped out 2 Potions of CLW and have 30 gold to spare.]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the adjustments.  Synergy bonuses only happen after you have 5 ranks in a skill, which is different than a +5 bonus to use the skill.  I don't see any indication that you've put 5 ranks in any of your skills, so no synergy bonuses yet.  
As for the formatting problem, you could solve it for me (and for you when it's time to level up) by labelling each number.
Tumble (3 ranks +3 dex) = +6

With regards to your encumbrance, a medium load drops your speed to 15', and gives you a -3 armor check penalty to your physical skills (tumble, jump, swim, etc.)


----------



## covaithe (Apr 2, 2008)

Wand of CLW is purchased, thanks to 240 gp from Tulbar, 240 gp from Elwyn, 140 gp from Weasel, and 130 gp from Freya.


----------



## bedford (Apr 2, 2008)

ok no buckler then. what is a wand of clw? I have some gold left do we need more healing potions?  I changed the hp and added masterwork quality to the hammer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

bedford said:
			
		

> ok no buckler then. what is a wand of clw? I have some gold left do we need more healing potions?  I changed the hp and added masterwork quality to the hammer.



clw = cure light wounds

Healing potions are ever nice to have   

On second thought, what about half charged wands and the spell "vigor, lesser" from Complete Divine / Spell Compendium. CLW is better in, VL better after encounter.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm still waiting on updates from Hero4Hire, Bedford and The_Myth.  Once you've got the changes made, you can add them to the RG and we'll be ready to go.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 3, 2008)

I will try to get my character done tonight.

Sometimes the cure is as bad as the illness. I had some reactions to my BP meds which basically have made me dizzy and nauseous. 

Reading the screen only made the vertigo feeling worse.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't push yourself too hard, Hero.  I put that up mostly as a reminder since it had been a while since I'd heard from anyone.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 3, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> clw = cure light wounds
> 
> Healing potions are ever nice to have
> 
> On second thought, what about half charged wands and the spell "vigor, lesser" from Complete Divine / Spell Compendium. CLW is better in, VL better after encounter.




Talon already purchased a wand of lesser vigor to use on the group out of combat.

So it probably would be best to keep the full Cure Wand for the cleric to use in combat.

I would have donated to the wand but I didnt have much after buying my wand.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm going to say no to the partial wands at this point anyway.  At second level I think you're probably stuck purchasing full wands, rather than having accumulated several partially-charged ones.

It looks like you've got both covered anyway.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 4, 2008)

_Cleaned up skills.

Predator form looks right for AC as he loses his leather and shield so it comes out a wash._

Talon
Male Half-Orc Barbarian 1 / Druid 1
True Neutral
Representing H4H


Strength 18 (+4) 
Dexterity 12 (+1) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 10 (+0) 
Wisdom 14 (+2) 
Charisma 6 (-2) 
Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 1" 
Weight: 380 lb 
Skin: Brown 
Eyes: Amber 
Hair: Dark Brown; Straight; Thick Beard / Hirsute 


Total Hit Points: 22

Speed: 40 feet [barbarian] 

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +2 [leather] +2 [heavy wooden] +1 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: +1 = +1 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save: +6 = 4 [base] +2 [constitution] 
Reflex save: +1 = 0 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
Will save: +4 = 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] 
Attack (handheld): +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength] 
Attack (unarmed): +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength] 


Light load: 100 lb. or less
Medium load: 101-200 lb.
Heavy load: 201-300 lb.
Lift over head: 300 lb.
Lift off ground: 600 lb.
Push or drag: 1500 lb.
Languages: Common Druidic Orc 


Club [1d6, crit x2, range incr. 10 ft., 3 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]

Longbow [1d8, crit x3, range inc 100 ft., 3 lb, two-handed, piercing]

Scimitar [1d6, crit 18-20/x2, 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]

Leather armor [light; +2 AC; max dex +6; check penalty 0; 15 lb.] 

Heavy Wooden Shield [+2 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 5; hp 15; 10 lb.] 


Feats:

Extra Rage
Type: General
Sources: Complete Warrior 
Masters of the Wild
You may rage more frequently than normal.
Prerequisite: Rage or frenzy ability.
Benefit: You rage or frenzy two more times per day than you otherwise could.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Its effects stack.


Traits: 
 	Darkvision: Half-orcs (and orcs) can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and half-orcs can function just fine with no light at all.
 	Orc Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-orc is considered an orc.


Fast Movement (Ex)
A barbarian’s land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load. Apply this bonus before modifying the barbarian’s speed because of any load carried or armor worn. 

Rage (Ex)
A barbarian can fly into a rage a certain number of times per day. In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase in Constitution increases the barbarian’s hit points by 2 points per level, but these hit points go away at the end of the rage when his Constitution score drops back to normal. (These extra hit points are not lost first the way temporary hit points are.) While raging, a barbarian cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except for Balance, Escape Artist, Intimidate, and Ride), the Concentration skill, or any abilities that require patience or concentration, nor can he cast spells or activate magic items that require a command word, a spell trigger (such as a wand), or spell completion (such as a scroll) to function. He can use any feat he has except Combat Expertise, item creation feats, and metamagic feats. A fit of rage lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the character’s (newly improved) Constitution modifier. A barbarian may prematurely end his rage. At the end of the rage, the barbarian loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (-2 penalty to Strength, -2 penalty to Dexterity, can’t charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter (unless he is a 17th-level barbarian, at which point this limitation no longer applies). 
A barbarian can fly into a rage only once per encounter. At 1st level he can use his rage ability once per day. At 4th level and every four levels thereafter, he can use it one additional time per day (to a maximum of six times per day at 20th level). Entering a rage takes no time itself, but a barbarian can do it only during his action, not in response to someone else’s action. 


Shapeshift (Ex) 
As a Swift Action, you may change into a creature whose abilities are determined by your level any number of times per day for any duration. Note
that shapeshifting does not cause you to heal. You do not need to return to your normal form before changing to a different shape. At first level, you can take
a Predator Form, which look like a Wolf, Jaguar, or any other terrain or culturally appropriate creature. No mater what it looks like, its ability scores are the
same for all Shapeshifting Druids. You cannot speak or cast spell while Shapeshifting (Feat: Natural Spell does not work with Shapeshifting). All your
possessions meld into your new form and become non-functional until you return to your normal form. Unless noted otherwise, you remain the same size.
Any Natural Weapons that your form has receive an Enhancement bonus on attack & damage equal to ¼th your Druid level & at 4th level are treated as
‘magic’ for purposes of overcoming Damage Reduction. If you become Unconscious or are killed, you revert to your normal form.
In effect, this is a simplified Wild Shape.
Predator Form – typically a Wolf, Panther, etc.
a) +4 Enhancement bonus to Strength;
b) +4 improvement to your Natural Armor;
c) base Land speed becomes 50’;
d) gain a Bite attack that does 1d6 if you are Medium;
e) at 5th level, you gain Feat: Mobility when in this form.

Nature Sense (Ex): 
A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.

Wild Empathy (Ex): 
A druid can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. The druid rolls 1d20 and adds her druid level and her Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the druid and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
A druid can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but she takes a –4 penalty on the check.
Spontaneous Casting: A druid can channel stored spell energy into summoning spells that she hasn’t prepared ahead of time. She can “lose” a prepared spell in order to cast any summon nature’s ally spell of the same level or lower. Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells: A druid can’t cast spells of an alignment opposed to her own or her deity’s (if she has one). Spells associated with particular alignments are indicated by the chaos, evil, good, and law descriptors in their spell descriptions.

Druid Spells per Day  
0)	3 [Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison]
1)	2 [Magic Fang, Produce Flame]


Skills
Climb +4 [str] +4 [ranks] = +8
Jump +4 [str] +4 [ranks] +4 [spd] = +12 
Knowledge (nature) +0 [int] +2 [ranks] +2 [druid] +2 [survival] = +6
Listen +2 [wis] +5 [ranks] = +7
Survival +2 [wis] +5 [ranks] +2 [druid] = +9


Equipment: 2gp
Wand of Lesser Vigor (750gp)
Club (0gp)
Scimitar (15gp)
Longbow (75gp)
20 arrows (1gp)
Leather Armor (10gp)
Heavy Wooden Shield (7gp)
Spell Component Pouch (5gp)
Portable Ram (20gp)
[sblock=Standard adventurer's kit (15 gp)]backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, two sunrods, ten days trail rations, 50' hemp rope, waterskin[/sblock]  

Notes:
Rage Stats [Str 22, Con 22, AC 13, HP 26, Will +6, Melee Atk +7, Dmg 1d6+6, Climb +10, Jump +14]

Predator Stats [Str 22, Move 60, Melee Atk +7, Dmg 1d6+6, Climb +10, Jump +22]

Predator/Rage [Str 26, Con 22, AC 13, HP 26, Will +6, Move 60, Melee Atk +9, Dmg 1d6+8, Climb +12, Jump +24]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 4, 2008)

The skills look much more clear Hero, thanks.  You're still forgetting your natural armor bonus in your predator form, however.  Otherwise he looks ready to go, so go ahead and add him to the RG.

Edit: oops, he should also have a bonus spell thanks to his wisdom score.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 4, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> The skills look much more clear Hero, thanks.  You're still forgetting your natural armor bonus in your predator form, however.  Otherwise he looks ready to go, so go ahead and add him to the RG.
> 
> Edit: oops, he should also have a bonus spell thanks to his wisdom score.




His AC remains the same in his Predator form. He loses his armor bonus of +2 and his shield bonus of +2 in Predator Form but gains +4 natural armor bonus.

The bonus spell is already added, he is only a 1st level druid. So that should be 1+1 yes?


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 4, 2008)

You are correct.  I apologize for missing those details.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 4, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> You are correct.  I apologize for missing those details.




Not a problem at all. It is hard enough to keep track off ONE character much less a party of them.   

As much as I'd like the extra spell and AC though.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 5, 2008)

All right, with 4 of 6 in the RG my enthusiasm has beaten out my desire to have everything squared away, so without further ado, here is the IC Thread 

It's up and running and we're ready to go, but I'm still expecting The_Myth and Bedford to fix up their characters and post them to the RG before we get much further.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

*Encumbrance*



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]WD, you made a mistake calculating the weight on some items. Your armor only weighs 6.25, your shield 1.25, and yur daggers .5 each. That should lighten your load a bit.
> [/SBLOCK]




???
Chainshirt  25lb  x  0.5=   12.5lb
light shield   5lb  x  0.5=    2.5lb

But you are right with the daggers


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's only half-weight.  I'm sorry I missed the daggers.

And since you got me looking at it, Warshrike, your studded leather should be 10 pounds, and your buckler should be 2.5.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 7, 2008)

I could have sworn small gear weighed ¼ normal.

Corrected my character sheet in RG. Must have been ¼ in 3.0


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 9, 2008)

[sblock=Bedford] Thanks for putting Rungner in the RG.  There are still one or two minor issues to fix up.  Your skills are still a bit unclear, but it looks like you didn't take enough skill points.  As a first level barbarian with an 8 intelligence, you should have 12 ranks to place as you choose (4-1)*4.

Also, can you adjust the price of your hammer to match the masterwork descriptor?  It should have cost you 330, meaning you only have 120 gold left. 

Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll be on vacation away from the internet for a week starting tomorrow.  I'll check in at least once more before I go.  Feel free to NPC Elwyn as needed.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 26, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Talon launches himself through the room and after the creature that tried to escape. He as able to catch up to the creature, but is unable to attack this round (35’ move to get in range).




I apologize in advance if I missed something obvious here, but if Talon only moved *35 feet* and has a current speed of *60 feet* why can't he attack?


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 26, 2008)

You didn't miss anything obvious; I did.  I will sheepishly chalk it up to the fact that I'm still getting used to your characters, and that I quickly read "move 60'" as "do a double move".  I will adjust the description accordingly.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 26, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> You didn't miss anything obvious; I did.  I will sheepishly chalk it up to the fact that I'm still getting used to your characters, and that I quickly read "move 60'" as "do a double move".  I will adjust the description accordingly.




No prob.  Happens to every DM


----------



## covaithe (May 21, 2008)

I'll be traveling over the next 5 days or so, and my access may be spotty.  I'll try to keep up, but no promises.


----------



## Redclaw (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Covaithe, but I fear the group has dissipated.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2008)

seems so 

But I'm still here...


----------



## covaithe (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, it does seem a little sparse.  I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to re-recruit if you're still interested, Redclaw.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

Hm, WarShrike is still posting and hero4hire was online today.

If only bedford is missing, can we revive this game?


----------



## WarShrike (May 26, 2008)

Still here. If it becomes officially dead, do let us know. I check the thread every day.


----------



## Redclaw (May 27, 2008)

I'm still willing to run it, if you all still want to play.  I started it because I want to get to the end of an adventure.    

We should probably make sure that Hero is still interested, however, as we haven't heard from him or Bedford in a while, and the soulknife, cleric and warmage might have a tough time of it without a tank.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 1, 2008)

With no word from either of them, and this module selected solely becuase I was hoping to get through it without such issues, I think we should let it lie.  I apologize for the lack of satisfaction for your characters, and thank you for the effort you put in.

I fear that my own lack of connection to the adventure translated over and made it easier for players to disconnect.  It just wasn't quite as strong a storyline as I'd hoped.

I think I'm going to try my hand at a 4E game, one of my own design.  That might build my own enthusiasm, and help the game along.  Please, consider yourselves invited to join, if you're willing to give me a second chance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

Of course I give you a new chance   

But I don't have 4e yet. If you lead me to character creation, I would love to join this game.


----------



## covaithe (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for putting this together, and I hope your next games go better.  For myself, I'm not sure I'm ready for 4e.  Not that I won't get the books and try it, but I'm pretty slow to warm to new systems, so I'll probably lurk for a while before trying it myself.  But I certainly won't hesitate to look for your games when I do.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks.

Here's the link for the recruiting thread.  Covaithe, consider yourself invited to lurk as we play around with 4E.    

In Defiance of Dragons


----------

